# Spiced red beans



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Spiced red beans

Ingredients 

1 cup dried red kidney beans 
5 cups cold water to soak beans 
3 cardamom pods 
1 cinnamon stick, 2 inches long 
2 bay leaves 
3 Tbsp. peanut oil 
1 large onion, thinly sliced 
3 cloves fresh garlic, chopped fine 
1 Tbsp. fresh ginger root, peeled and chopped fine 
1/2 tsp. ground turmeric 
1 tsp. garam masala 
1/4-1/2 tsp. powdered cayenne pepper 
4 fresh plum tomatoes, peeled, seeded, and chopped 
1 cup low salt chicken stock, fresh or canned 
1/2 tsp. kosher salt 

Method 

Pick over beans to remove any foreign matter or damaged and discolored beans. Soak beans in 5 cups cold water for 12 hours or overnight. 

Drain soaked beans, discard soaking water, then rinse beans under cold running water. Put beans and 5 cups fresh water in a pot that will hold everything with room to spare. Bring beans to a boil over medium-high heat, reduce heat and let beans cook at slow simmer for 1 hour or until they become tender. Drain beans and set aside. 

Heat a heavy-bottomed skillet over medium heat for 1 minute, then add the cardamom, cinnamon stick, and bay leaf. Roast spices for 1 minute, being careful not to let them burn. 

Add oil. When spices start to sizzle, add onion and cook until onion starts to brown. Add garlic and ginger and continue cooking mixture until onions turn a medium brown. Add turmeric, garam masala, and cayenne pepper, and cook for another minute, stirring constantly to prevent burning. 

Add chopped tomatoes, chicken stock, salt, and beans. Adjust heat to lowest possible point, cover skillet, and slowly simmer mixture for about 10 minutes. Let beans rest after cooking for 10 minutes before serving.


----------



## Zereh (Feb 28, 2005)

I made these for dinner tonight. I loved the flavors (I'm a huge fan of Indain food). The only thing I disliked was that I used kidney beans, which is kind of foolish since I'm not a huge fan of them, but that's what I had in the pantry ... 

Anyway, I'll be trying them again with some other kind of "red" bean next time.  This one's a keeper.


Z


----------



## Raine (Feb 28, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed it.


----------

